
The Making of a Mexican-American Dream - DiabloD3
https://psmag.com/the-making-of-a-mexican-american-dream-839abf9ccdca
======
masonic
Lots of factual errors here, one obvious one being "... Treaty of Guadalupe
Hidalgo was signed, requiring Mexico to cede more than half of its territory
to the U.S."

Ceded territory: 525,000 square miles

Mexico size afterward: 761,610 square miles

